

Multi-player 3D FSP on Emacs - morrita
http://d.hatena.ne.jp/kiwanami/20110413/1302709536
Screncast is also available:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckOpWQYpKjo
======
kqr2
Direct link to github:

<https://github.com/kiwanami/emacs-3d-demo>

------
sliverstorm
The more things that are demo'd in Emacs, the less I want to use it. I've
never used it except for a few times on accident, and yet as the years go by
in my mind it continues to seem more and more bloated.

 _(prepares emacs-user resistant bomb shelter)_

~~~
stuhacking
This is not bloat, it's flexibility.

Emacs does not come with a lot of features built in, it comes with lots of
loadable modules. If you don't need them then don't load them. The notion that
Emacs is bloated has not really stood since around 1985.

The power to write a first person maze (which just blew my mind since it
appears to be written as a character based hack, rather than an embedded
widget) is the same power that allows you to write powerful libraries for
modifying text.

------
mattlong
*FPS

------
linjunhalida
it is inspiring, ascii art of 3d game is valid, maybe we can convert some good
old 3d games into ascii?

~~~
wazoox
Already done, thanks to libcaca:

<http://caca.zoy.org/> <http://doom.wikia.com/wiki/Text_Mode_Doom>

~~~
Argorak
Don't forget TTYQuake:

<http://webpages.mr.net/bobz/ttyquake/>

(best quote: "If you have to ask why, you're not a member of the intended
audience. Please go on about your business and accept my apologies for this
distraction.")

and text mode UT configs by Icculus (or: switching the SDL renderer backend to
aalib):

<http://icculus.org/~chunky/ut/aaut/>

